# Model/Year of this frame?



## cmsanfor (Feb 9, 2010)

So I just picked up this colnago frame off of ebay a few days ago with the inention of building it up with at least somewhat period components. The only thing is I really am not all that sure what year it's actually from. A lot of the details and the general style of the frame seem to say it from the mid to late 80s, assuming the paint is somewhat original, but the fact that it has a threadless headset and 130mm rear spacing would make it seem more like late 90s if I understand correctly. Also the mexico model, which it does look a lot alike, especially the mid 80s Nuovo Mexico, wasn't available in the 90s from what I've gathered. Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated, here are some images of the frame:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4332334099/in/set-72157623358514506/

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

I can understand the confusion. I don't think threadless is the original installation. The fork crown C with the clover looks 80's. It does look like a supper without the chain stay bridge. I don't know about the cable routing under the TT. Routing the shift cables undert he BB is typical 80's. No stamping on the chain stays. Are the seat stay caps flutted or flat? Is there a cutout on the BB?

I have a 83 Superissimo that has flat Chain Stay caps.


----------



## cmsanfor (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a stamp on the chainstay that just says colnago. The seatstay caps are flat and there's a club cut out of the BB shell. Also it seems like the fact that the top tube and down tube are crimped means something right? Anyway, appreciate you taking a look at it, hopefully we can figure this out.


----------

